# Solved: Hello again. iPod touch help, again -_-



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

After hetting it straightened out from the last problem and it working without a problem for a few months, a new challenge arrives. I plug it in, and it will not charge. It'll sync perectly. But it's not charging. Anyone have any tips on what to do?


----------



## eadricson (Feb 20, 2012)

Ignore this thread. I just restarted the iPod and it showed that it had charged. Damn thing giving me a heart attack....


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Isn't that one of the worst feelings??? My iPod has given me heart palpitations in the past,


----------

